

Lucene.Net needs your help (or it will die) - TomOfTTB
http://codeclimber.net.nz/archive/2010/11/01/Lucene-Net-needs-your-help-or-it-will-die.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Codeclimber+(CodeClimber)

======
mattiask
I've recently started working with Lucene.net, It's immensly useful but I can
understand why they're in trouble. It's not exactly easy to get started,
downloading the current branch, get an overview of the state of the project
etc etc. I think

if people understood how powerful it really is and it was a little easier to
get started it would stand a much better chance of support.

Than being said, it would be nice to have something like lucene refactored to
use more of the modern .net features

